# Questionnaire



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had one of those from the Cameron party, asking our views. Just how much are they out of touch.
Mind you it did not ask for out ethnicity so they obviously do not have to reach targets. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If it was a paper questionnaire . . Save it as emergency toilet paper


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No i have posted it back, someone has to tell him what he is doing wrong. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------

